# SOW Blueberry



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2011)

Been sitting on these for few months. I had the opportunity to smoke and see a pheno selected from SOW blue. It was sickening. Had heavy trich production and tasted like fresh blueberry cobbler. So here we go, stay tuned.

View attachment IMG_0578.JPG


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 28, 2011)

Chair pulled for some learning ...


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Jan 28, 2011)

i'm tuned in.. can a brotha get a chair?  what type of grow will said seeds be living in?

-darkside


----------



## Jericho (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think i have had the pleasure of watching one of your grows from seed. I will be sticking around. 

Who's got the J? Ah, I do :48: 

*Green Mojo to ya*


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 28, 2011)

Heres the skinny. Depending on how many cuts/seedlings you have obv for quanity of mix needed. But this is what kick starts growth that rivals hydro applications. Below we have Pro-mix BX. Recycled, this will be the 4th time. Yes 4th. To it we add the following,

4cf of base, recycled medium
1/4c innoculant
4c fine dolomite lime
10lb's earthworm castings

You can see the lushness of the medium even after being recycled 4 times. Barely a root in sight. No nothing added to it. Wet the medium down a bit with water that has 1tb of feed grade mollasses. 

The bags seen are alfalfa meal and soybean. We will play with new ratios to substitute blood meal moving foward. .25 a lb





			
				darksideofthebloom said:
			
		

> i'm tuned in.. can a brotha get a chair? what type of grow will said seeds be living in?
> 
> -darkside


 
We roll straight organic. Welcome. Grab your most comfy chair.

View attachment IMG_0579-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0580-1.JPG


View attachment IMG_0581-1.JPG


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in nouvellechef.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2011)

Heres how I prepare for both seedlings and cuttings as far as making the microbes work OT. They like warm and humid. They go crazy in it. You can put your hand over the soil and feel the heat coming off it. Simple humidifier, ventilation shut off for few days. Keep an eye on the huey, dont let it run outta water. This will also be done with the final pots before transplant. Couple weeks is good cook time. No, you dont need to run the huey for the whole time. You can set it on timer or just plug and unplug, keeping the humidity at 80% or so. Temp around 78.

View attachment IMG_0608 (800x533).jpg


View attachment IMG_0609 (800x533).jpg


----------



## darksideofthebloom (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent looking grow room.  im looking forward to seeing these babies grow!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> nice to see you are back----how does one note the thread to stay tuned for updates----got it---i am now a subscribed member----got my eye on you now


 
Thanx. How things going on your end? Getting dialed?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2011)

darksideofthebloom said:
			
		

> excellent looking grow room. im looking forward to seeing these babies grow!


 
Thanx.


----------



## vdog (Feb 3, 2011)

Those are some wicked looking seeds you got there, they have the killer tiger stripes on them.  I cant wait to see how it turns out, it will probably be delicious and bring you hours of stoned enjoyment.
:dancing:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 11, 2011)

10/10
View attachment IMG_0648.JPG


LOL. Will update when pic thing is fixed. Something def wrong.


----------



## akhockey (Feb 11, 2011)

Mmm blueberry. That BF blueberry gun freebie that I ran and kept around was pretty bomb. Nice huge colas and cloned easy. Smelled just like bubblegum with a bb aftertaste. Good luck on the pheno hunt.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 11, 2011)

i'm in!!


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2011)

And there ya go showing off with those damn Macros again...... 

Let's see what the breeders at SOW have to offer shall we? Shld be straight Fire I think.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

The macro are sick dude ... What is the camera ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2011)

Simple, cheap, well cheap for DSLR. Canon Rebel XLS. 75mm and 300mm lense for $600. Dude, I have not even explored all the features. I just leave on full auto and snap away. Have not even got the tripod thing it came with. I like, thanx.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pics. chef.  Looking good, PEACE!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice ... "budget" DSLR  ... I have a Nikon D70 but the lense isn't original  So no macros like those for me ... Congrats for both skills


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2011)

Not much too see. But we are 4 weeks in. They got transplant to final home about 5 days ago and have just hit the hot soil mix. About 3 weeks or so, we will weed out the males and send hopefully 5 females to flower.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2011)

Its a tricoderma, myco mix. Cant remember the web link. Small 4oz container. Will inoculate 100's of cuttings for $40. TBH, I think I get the same results so far at least from a innoculant mixed into the soil medium. Plant tone at Home Depot by Epsoma contains it all.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 27, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Below we have Pro-mix BX. Recycled, this will be the 4th time. Yes 4th. To it we add the following


 
Hey NC,
  I use the Promix-BX as well and I recycle my soil also.  Your soil looks very fine though.  When you go to recycle it do you sift it or something to get the larger bits out?  My BX doesn't look nearly as fine right out of the bag.
-SSF-


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 27, 2011)

nice and green NC plant looks perfect


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Hey NC,
> I use the Promix-BX as well and I recycle my soil also.  Your soil looks very fine though.  When you go to recycle it do you sift it or something to get the larger bits out?  My BX doesn't look nearly as fine right out of the bag.
> -SSF-



No sifting. Just take your time when knocking medium from root structure. Your goal is 90% of roots taken out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

very nice  *nouvellechef*...Im pullling up my Milk crate fallow along..need to get me one those cheap cameras..:giggle:..I reuse my Soil as well..Im on the 4th run now..Saves so much $$$$...I use 33 gallon garbage cans...Ive tried the kiddy pool But didnt care for the space needed...okay enough **** chat...Bring on the Show..

:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanx. I store it in 32gal cans. But I am a nut about mixing the soil while cooking daily.


----------



## prosport00 (Feb 27, 2011)

Think I will pull up that chair right there and see how those beans end up! Green Mojo your way for this grow Chef. Looks like a nice set up and the pics kick a##:holysheep:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Feb 28, 2011)

Odd I see this thread today. I went to SOW today intending to buy these very beans. Wouldn't ya know, sold out. 

Subbed nouvellechef. Excited to see this!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2011)

Heres the top male. Stinks, huge thick structure. He might just have to go into a tent with,

Larry
LVPK
SleeSkunk
Lemon skunk
Maybe couple LSC strains too

See if there is any keepers in the future.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

:clap:   Hell yeah  He looks nice..If ya need any Help finding keepers:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 13, 2011)

Flip 12/12. 3 females for sure. Including my early pick


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2011)

5 females. Should make for good selection. Not much too see now, will post pics in few weeks. I will tell you this though. The structure is ridic perfect for SOG. I took clones of the females and there is almost no side branching. Just tight noded single colas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds Great..Holding tight to my Chair and me :bong:


take care and be safe


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 21, 2011)

Heres 3 of them. Looks like I got 2 diff phenos from the 5. Will know in about 7 weeks


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 21, 2011)

These ladies look very happy! Keep up the good work!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 22, 2011)

What size pot, is the final home, I've been wanting to try some home organics, I'll be watching the progress,subscribed to the thread.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 22, 2011)

3gal. Thanx


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking good chef.  That's a real nice shade of green.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good chef.  That's a real nice shade of green.



Thanx. Tryin


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2011)

hey NC, 
have you had the blueberry before? I just got off the phone w/ my clone guy, he said blueberry was one of his faves. Maybe I should grab a clone from him.
Your plants look so thick and beautiful green.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 23, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> hey NC,
> have you had the blueberry before? I just got off the phone w/ my clone guy, he said blueberry was one of his faves. Maybe I should grab a clone from him.
> Your plants look so thick and beautiful green.



In 98' yes. Last time I tasted a blueberry cobbler tasting MJ. Except for a sample that came from the beans in this journal. The mothers airline got pinched and it got lost. So I am trying to get it for myself. Its been a hunt of mine for years. Just nothing like what I tasted in 98' at Rainbow Valley in Littlerock, WA. Thanx


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill be watching this one!  Im a huge blueberry fan.  Those are really nice looking plants!  My outdoor grow this year is going to be Blueberry so Im exicted.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I better go visit my clone guy today.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think I better go visit my clone guy today.



Does he have a strain that actually taste like blueberries?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2011)

I have not tasted it. I will let you know. I just happened to ask him what his favorite strain was to smoke and he said Blueberry. I can't really go today as i am harvesting WW. But I will go and maybe get a gram or something and taste it. I will def get a clone. To be cont.
I don't know where littlerock is...longview way?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2011)

SW of Olympia, few miles. Used to be a rock festival area owned by a man named Gideon. My old man used to live there. Built rock stages, huts for get togethers, etc etc.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 24, 2011)

looking nice NC.  i have 2 blueberry clones just into week 4 of flower.  they stretched like a MOfo in the second and third week, but now, as you said, nice colas, no sidebranching.  it's my first BB run, so i'm going to be super jealous, (and doing dishes in your kitchen) if mine taste like junk, and you're eating cobbler!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 24, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> looking nice NC.  i have 2 blueberry clones just into week 4 of flower.  they stretched like a MOfo in the second and third week, but now, as you said, nice colas, no sidebranching.  it's my first BB run, so i'm going to be super jealous, (and doing dishes in your kitchen) if mine taste like junk, and you're eating cobbler!!



Who is the breeder of yours? Thanx


----------



## Locked (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking nice and healthy brosef.....can't wait to see them bud up and get all sexy n sheeet....


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 25, 2011)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 31, 2011)

Like a hawk. Not good. #3 and #6 gone.


----------



## Locked (Mar 31, 2011)

Eeeeeeek!  Are those balls? Sucks bro...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 31, 2011)

it didnt herm rite?

they just hadn't been sexed yet?


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 31, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeek!  Are those balls? Sucks bro...



To a extent. Its what most ppl miss and wonder why their is seeds in there bud. Sometimes alot of pollen, sometimes a little. Doesnt form in clusters. Looks like a football/lemon. Thats a good side by side pic of a herm. Chances we take when running seeds. Still have 1, 3 and 7 left.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 31, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> it didnt herm rite?
> 
> they just hadn't been sexed yet?



Nope thats a male love sac about to explode.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 1, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Like a hawk. Not good. #5 and #6 gone.


 
Great pic of a hermie example ... Is my impression or the hermies only have one ball ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 1, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Great pic of a hermie example ... Is my impression or the hermies only have one ball ?



The hardest ones to find yes. Sometimes they grow clusters of a few. Ones like that one pictured are rarely found unless you have looked for them before and have a keen eye. Larger the plant, more plants make it very hard to find something that small, sometimes hiding behind a very small fan leaf.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey NC-  Do you have your final mix posted up anywhere?  I'm putting together a mix now and just wanted to peek at yours before I finalize, but I can't find your full mix anywhere here.

I'm doing another ss style run, upping it to 1/3 from 1/4.  Using cottonseed meal (6-2-1) instead of the alfalfa.  I know cottonseed takes a while to break down (I may have to supplement with some teas early on) only cooking for 3 weeks.  Gonna try Vital Earth's Manna Mix for the top 2/3- looks like pretty good stuff- coco based.

Your BB's are looking good, though mine always get finicky late in flower- usually a k problem- but I think you got that covered, don't ya.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 2, 2011)

First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.

18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
2cf rice hulls
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, soybean meal 
1tb per gal of medium or 12c, alfalfa meal
10lb's bone meal
18 cups Dolomite lime
4lb's epsom
6lb's rock phosphate
5lb's Azomite
1c humic acid
6lb's kelp meal
6lb's green sand
8lb's Bio-tone/Plant-tone(depot)


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey NC,
That picture of the hermi is awesome. I am growing seed for first time and will be looking hard for those flowers and balls combination. Thanks. You should maybe sticky that pic somewhere.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good bro. See that your recipe is coming along well. I'm glad you caught that herm as I found out last night I was not. Very seedy honeymoon mix.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah. Honestly. Seed grows need to be in diff rooms than clone grows.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 3, 2011)

Yup very good point. That's why I'm cloned & almost ready this run.


----------



## BBFan (Apr 3, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.
> 
> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> ...


 
Thanks NC.  You straight into this mix or using a buffer?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh man. Buffer this. No more than 50%. or else. Super hot.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2011)

*NC*---am excited about your mix---never seen rice hulls---i know you are a huge advocate---and that is good enough for me---they are on my shopping list for the next mix---thanks---green mojo to alleace:


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2011)

What do the rice hulls do for the soil?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 3, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> What do the rice hulls do for the soil?



Aeration and vast amount of silica.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 3, 2011)

I see....


----------



## BBFan (Apr 3, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Aeration and vast amount of silica.


 
So help me out here.  What does the extra silica do for the plants?  Doesn't greensand already contain a significant quantity?  Does it aid chelation?

I'm hearing a lot about silica lately, but I'm not sure what the benefits really are and why we need it in such great quantities.  I know about disease resistance, but what else?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 5, 2011)

Everything you said. Am sure some other benes too. All I know is after running organic for about year amd a half and 4 diff mixes. This new one w/ rice hull combo is the top. Healthiest, most robust, thick stalked plants I have grown to date. None before were showing tip burn going into day 22 before. So whatever it does while being broke down and utilized, is top notch in my book.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 5, 2011)

No. Cheap man. Huge bag at feed store was like $8. Crazy to think, the mix has gotten hotter for less money. More product, but cheaper overall. Dropping the blood and guano was like shaving 25% off a full 18cf batch. Guano onpy burns for 30 days or so. It will use it first when needed. Same for castings. Castings I can live with, there real cheap at a earthworm farm here. But guano. Just not needed anymore.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey NC I am looking at the pics at slide 53 when yu said plants 5 & 6 r out. How old r they at that point? I also noticed in the one pic with the pollen ball, just across from it is what looks to me like a female preflower with the pistel hairs coming out Is that correct? that would make that plant a hermie. were those seeds femenized?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 5, 2011)

19 days. Yep on hermie. Regular seeds.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 11, 2011)

What? You thought you were gonna get pics? Ha. 

11 days later. 1, 3 and 7 are showing no herm signs. 7 and 1 are turning lavender color and throwing some serious snow. 3 is ok. Best part. Both 1 and 7 smelling like blueberry pie.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Apr 11, 2011)

Yummy yummy yummy. I'm getting my credit card ready if you find blueberry pie.


----------



## Locked (Apr 11, 2011)

Mmm mmm mmmm........blue berry pie is yummy.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 11, 2011)

will be sneaking in to see if these interest me.    lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 11, 2011)

Here they are. 5-6 weeks to go.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice. Sooo green.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 11, 2011)

hell yeah those are looking fantastic. when i get back to soil i'm def gunna run your current recipe on my bb jam & whose the breeder of the bb pie? sorry if you said earlier.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 11, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> hell yeah those are looking fantastic. when i get back to soil i'm def gunna run your current recipe on my bb jam & whose the breeder of the bb pie? sorry if you said earlier.



Sow amazing seeds. Thanx


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey NC, those are beautiful.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 12, 2011)

haha! man i feel like a doof now, hence your title....lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 14, 2011)

Problem is somehow I didnt label. Have no idea how. Very stern in making sure I am spot on. Alas, here we have narrowed down to one BB 1, 3 or 7. This is a 28 day old from cut taken. All were taken in last week veg. Look close. See the trich production? Be interesting what she does moving foward.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good looking plant nouvellechef.  Gonna have mass trichs.  GREEN MOJO


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 14, 2011)

trichome production this early, even for a mature cutting is amazizing!!! Keep up the good work; I'll be watching this little puppy here!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2011)

happy 4/20 NC. looking good.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 20, 2011)

Really good.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> happy 4/20 NC. looking good.



Thanx. You 2




			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Really good.



Thanx


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2011)

MMMMM....beautiful Blueberry!
Sweet buds there NC.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> MMMMM....beautiful Blueberry!
> Sweet buds there NC.



Thanx girl.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey NC wanna see how not to grow a BB, 

i have a very dissappointing one about ready for the chop, she was looking alot worse at week 4 and came on strong to finnish but still very sad.
the other plants around her did very well, confusing.

i will try to post a pic later. yours look awesome.


On second thought maybe i shouldnt post a pic, you wouldnt want anyone to think you grew this pathetic beast.


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey NC wanna see how not to grow a BB,
> 
> i have a very dissappointing one about ready for the chop, she was looking alot worse at week 4 and came on strong to finnish but still very sad.
> the other plants around her did very well, confusing.
> ...




Awwwwww.....come on post a pic....ugly buds need love too....:hubba:


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks Great a lot better than that Dutch passion crap I had.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Hey NC wanna see how not to grow a BB,
> 
> i have a very dissappointing one about ready for the chop, she was looking alot worse at week 4 and came on strong to finnish but still very sad.
> the other plants around her did very well, confusing.
> ...



HAHA. Post up.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

ozzywhitelufc said:
			
		

> Looks Great a lot better than that Dutch passion crap I had.



I had horrible luck with all Dutch Passion strains I have tried.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 20, 2011)

One company for the BIN NC, never again.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> HAHA. Post up.


 

Okay, but remember you asked for it.

here she is at day 69, today, main cola has made a push to recover but its just too late, at day 69 she is about 25% amber.

she was under 1200 watts with her friends, check the last page in my journal in my sig to see how other strains sitting right beside her did, they all way way out performed her.:doh:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Okay, but remember you asked for it.
> 
> here she is at day 69, today, main cola has made a push to recover but its just too late, at day 69 she is about 25% amber.
> 
> ...



Hard to tell how dank. Is it? The top cola is fat. Looks like PH was outta whack.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

yes she  very sticky and trichs are a plenty.

she got the same water and nutes (ph 6.5) as the ones around her  they all did well but they were other strains, maybe she needed special attention.

Now back to NC's thread.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 20, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> yes she  very sticky and trichs are a plenty.
> 
> she got the same water and nutes (ph 6.5) as the ones around her  they all did well but they were other strains, maybe she needed special attention.
> 
> Now back to NC's thread.



She looks sat dom.  Almost 70 days is long flower. I am betting since they all got same feeds. She needed more juice. But glad she is dank.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

Shes gonna yield good too. BB7 is frostiest of the bunch and best yielder. Please taste like bb.

A shot of some Slee I popped too. Have it shown it much. Thought it had potential, but is tossing a couple nanners. Big yielder if kept. Theres another Slee pheno that has only shot one nanner compared to the other one. Both got good frost. Its at 5.5 weeks :holysheep:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 26, 2011)

Never heard of Slee, but it looks good mate :aok: you have a description for it?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

Martian Mean Green x Shrom, DNA genetics


----------



## Locked (Apr 26, 2011)

So we talkin number 7 is the winner winner chicken dinner? If it tastes like BB....


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 26, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> She looks sat dom. Almost 70 days is long flower. I am betting since they all got same feeds. She needed more juice. But glad she is dank.


 

Smoked some of her today after work, very very happy with the high, now if she had just produced more.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 26, 2011)

theyre looking pumped to the gills w/ N thats for sure. when are you expecting fade if any by the looks of it? shame that nanners are poppin on that sleestack, thats one of my favs.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 26, 2011)

I am in the zero fade train now. I don't think it matters with full organic. Still have couple weeks left though. The other strains are about the same with a few lower fans just starting to drift.


----------



## Irish (Apr 26, 2011)

looks good nc.

organics dont need to be flushed as there is no salt builup to worry about. all my plants are lush green at harvest, and they smoke me under the bus. .

i've been running clones all winter of two phenos of fireberry. (a cross of dj's bb, and chimeras bb x grapefruit, which is called bluetooth, and ogr fireghani x afghan kush). one pheno is more afghan tasting with blue undertones, the other starts out with a short cure tasting hardcore blueberry, then after a 6 week cure loses most of that. (to cure that problem, i smoke faster!):hubba: lol...

interested to see how these turn out. peace...


----------



## BBFan (Apr 26, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I am in the zero fade train now. I don't think it matters with full organic. Still have couple weeks left though. The other strains are about the same with a few lower fans just starting to drift.


 
I'm with you on that!  Even if it started fading today, should still finish nice and green.  Looking good!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

Heres a better shot. Getting real sticky.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

Another one I got. At 5.5 weeks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

How i love porn ... :lama:


----------



## Irish (Apr 27, 2011)

beautiful...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 28, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So we talkin number 7 is the winner winner chicken dinner? If it tastes like BB....



YESSS


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks really good NC, I hope my attempt at organics is as successful, I didn't follow your reciepe exactly, yesterday i added a little more to the mix, it's been perculating for about two weeks now. i've made 3 18 gallon tubs, yesterday I added a little fertilizer spiked with Mycorriazae to each tub, a cup per tub, we'll see, Green dreams, man that dutch treat i have smells different, real good different, good luck to you.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Looks really good NC, I hope my attempt at organics is as successful, I didn't follow your reciepe exactly, yesterday i added a little more to the mix, it's been perculating for about two weeks now. i've made 3 18 gallon tubs, yesterday I added a little fertilizer spiked with Mycorriazae to each tub, a cup per tub, we'll see, Green dreams, man that dutch treat i have smells different, real good different, good luck to you.



Be careful. Things you add to the mix without being tested could throw things outta balance. That's why I said follow the recipe  it's took alot of tweaking to find something that will burn for 18 weeks. That has all the bases covered. You miss one base, it throws everything else off. Myself and others have seen it first hand by having deficiencies that needed to be addressed. Those spikes are organic? Glad the Dutch is nice. I will check you out in couple months and see where stand. GL


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> I had horrible luck with all Dutch Passion strains I have tried.



They are failing a lot that is true ...


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

Some veg pics. Trichs and purple stems. Shes trying so hard to flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

she is  trying to flower. Nice shots.  The leaves are so shiny.


----------



## KaptainKush (Apr 28, 2011)

Good looking bud my friend keep up the good work


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking good and mighty delicious chef, I have a blueberry myself, from Sanctuary. I am hoping they mixed packaging and gave me the same kind you have.. lol Anyway..keep it up.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 2, 2011)

Few shots of all 3 phenos.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 2, 2011)

:shocked: lookin really good mate, how long you gonna let em go? mojo :aok:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 2, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :shocked: lookin really good mate, how long you gonna let em go? mojo :aok:



Till Sunday. 56 days


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

Here is hoping for a blue berry pie taste..... Looks hellla tasty.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Here is hoping for a blue berry pie taste..... Looks hellla tasty.



Both of us


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 2, 2011)

Wow chef. Good job. They look magnificent, and I am sure they are and will be. Mind if I ask what is the temp. when they are in the dark?

And why, is that nug on BB5 all white??? Is there something 'special' going on with that?


----------



## nouvellechef (May 2, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Wow chef. Good job. They look magnificent, and I am sure they are and will be. Mind if I ask what is the temp. when they are in the dark?
> 
> And why, is that nug on BB5 all white??? Is there something 'special' going on with that?



Thanx. Dark temps are 59. IDK about what white you mean? That one has the least THC production than the rest.


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

Yeah BB5 wld not be in the keeper column unless it somehow smoked like Southern Hemi Monkey Paw.....:holysheep: 

Not a good trich producing pheno at all.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 2, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah BB5 wld not be in the keeper column unless it somehow smoked like Southern Hemi Monkey Paw.....:holysheep:
> 
> Not a good trich producing pheno at all.


 
Hmm...I thought it looked good because of all the hairs...So having hairs is bad??? I would've thought that it just be younger than the rest and not start to amber its hairs like the rest...??


----------



## Locked (May 2, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Hmm...I thought it looked good because of all the hairs...So having hairs is bad??? I would've thought that it just be younger than the rest and not start to amber its hairs like the rest...??




Hairs are fine but I think it is fair to say that we all love icky sticky buds...and one with very lil trich production is not a trait I wld look for. I believe these are all the same age so even if she is behind then she wld be a longer flower and again not a trait I wld want. Hvy trich production, fast flower, taste, and yield wld be a nice 4 to check off on the list....lol that wld be a keeper.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 3, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Hmm...I thought it looked good because of all the hairs...So having hairs is bad??? I would've thought that it just be younger than the rest and not start to amber its hairs like the rest...??



Ahh. Ok I see. Better term is pistils. But as said. Hairs/pistils is just a trait. Some have pistils like that, a solid producer and heavy trich/crystal production. That's all good. But what your really after, is the heavy saturation of frost, the good, drippy, goey kind. Forget the pistils. Look for the frost, heavy yields and hopefully no more than 63 days flower and taste good. Those are the gems.


----------



## powerplanter (May 3, 2011)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 4, 2011)

Thank you my lord.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> Thank you my lord.



Gooey. Had to use orange clean on hands twice. Dripping with trichs. Hard to believe, but when I take cuttings. I put 5 in my mouth at a time, then trim and into medium. Could def taste this super fruity aftertaste. I think we found the keeper. She is starting to go lavender too. Night temps are about 58.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 5, 2011)

Have mercy!


----------



## nouvellechef (May 9, 2011)

20 minutes before chop. This one is rubber gloves for sure. Wreaks of blueberry cobbler. Bad.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Someone is going to have some blues to smoke ... Congrats.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 9, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Someone is going to have some blues to smoke ... Congrats.



Thanx. Some ppl are gonna have blues to smoke


----------



## Staffy (May 9, 2011)

wow bro. looks super yummy. hey if u can finish all that. u know where uto send it, lol. jelious bro that looks really good. u should be proud.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 9, 2011)

looks great, I can smell her.Wonderfull payoff for all your work, thank you for sharing the journey.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (May 9, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Wonderfull payoff for all your work, thank you for sharing the journey.


 

I agree. :cool2:


----------



## Locked (May 9, 2011)

Yeah boy....! That pheno please.....and a small fry and a shake.... 


Can't wait to run that bad girl.....she looks top notch brosef.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 9, 2011)

looks damn good man. glad you got the "one". whats the longest you have taken her & what is trich ratio?


----------



## nouvellechef (May 9, 2011)

57 days. She's freaken smothered.


----------



## nvthis (May 9, 2011)

Oh boy! NC's makin' scissor hash.. Blueberry scissor hash..  Hubba hubba...


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2011)

Looks fantastic NC. Perfect.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 10, 2011)

:Heads over to sow amazing seeds with freshly paid off credit card:


----------



## powerplanter (May 10, 2011)

TKR is right.  I'll have to add this strain to my list.  Really nice chef.  My tongue is hangin out. :aok: Peace man.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 10, 2011)

How tall did yours get? If its a shorter strain, I would love to grow this


----------



## bho_expertz (May 10, 2011)

Out of Stock :doh:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 10, 2011)

Thanx all. 

Moses, they went from 18" to 24".


----------



## nouvellechef (May 13, 2011)

BB1 is no slouch either. Potent looking. I can tell you it smells much sweeter than BB7. Glad I got cuts of both 

Also, BB7 hanging and my late night snack.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

I would take the buds and you would eat all that meat ... I prefer veg to meat  ... Only eat meat if still alive and making noises :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2011)

lick lipping good right their!


----------



## nouvellechef (May 24, 2011)

Hi. Lockdown, blueberry tasting nugs.


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hi. Lockdown, blueberry tasting nugs.




Well I guess I know what I will be running first when I fire my tents back up at the end of Summer.....:hubba: 

So blueberry taste and fire potency? How was the yield? Did it hit the holy trinity for Dank? It looks crusty as hell. Very nice. Check your box over at cannetics when you get a chance.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 24, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well I guess I know what I will be running first when I fire my tents back up at the end of Summer.....:hubba:
> 
> So blueberry taste and fire potency? How was the yield? Did it hit the holy trinity for Dank? It looks crusty as hell. Very nice. Check your box over at cannetics when you get a chance.



IDK about trinity. But its very potent, colorful and taste like blueberrys. Yields were great. No training, minimal veg time, easy 2.5oz, super easy to trim. Everything is just encrusted.


----------



## Locked (May 24, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> IDK about trinity. But its very potent, colorful and taste like blueberrys. Yields were great. No training, minimal veg time, easy 2.5oz, super easy to trim. Everything is just encrusted.




Sounds like a home run to me....I am happy with potency and taste....yield is gravy for me since I only grow for me and the wife...if I have it I hook a cpl close friends up with a bit from time to time and they know better then to ask where it comes from.  Glad it worked out and you got your blueberry bro.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 24, 2011)

Congrats NC...   she looks like a 10 from here...


----------



## nouvellechef (May 24, 2011)

Thanx. Got lucky. 2 outta 5 Hermed 1st run. 2nd run now, another one Hermed. Cut her down. So 2 outta 5 are solid.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 24, 2011)

glad it all panned out for you. looks like some nice smoke, wish i could taste it. oh wait hopefully in 7 more wks i can. thats when im pulling my bb jam's.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

YUMMY!!  Very nice job:yay:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well I guess I know what I will be running first when I fire my tents back up at the end of Summer.....:hubba:


 
Weren't they out of stock  ?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 25, 2011)

Don't need breeder stock if you've got cuts.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 25, 2011)

Man, great nugs... I am really hoping my Jack turns out this great, you do a good job for sure man.


----------



## powerplanter (May 25, 2011)

Very nice nouvellechef.  good looking buds.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 25, 2011)

Thanx all


----------



## Locked (May 25, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Thanx all




I love it when a plan comes together...... 

Blueberry Fire.......:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (May 26, 2011)

Great job NC those nugs look sticky.  So will you be done with growing this strain because of hermies?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Don't need breeder stock if you've got cuts.



bastards


----------



## nouvellechef (May 26, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Great job NC those nugs look sticky.  So will you be done with growing this strain because of hermies?



All but BB7. No issues. As for the future. I can only hope.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 11, 2011)

Still no issues. I kept both BB1 and BB7. Both taste like berries. Only real diff is BB1 is extremely heavy producer. Nugs are like baseballs.


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yeah....Dank a licious.

Just fired up my clone dome last night to resurrect my moms....can't wait to give this a run.

Great job nchef.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 11, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh yeah....Dank a licious.
> 
> Just fired up my clone dome last night to resurrect my moms....can't wait to give this a run.
> 
> Great job nchef.



Already? That means by early July you will be in veg? Won't it be too hot? Or no?

Thanx


----------



## Locked (Jun 11, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Already? That means by early July you will be in veg? Won't it be too hot? Or no?
> 
> Thanx




Giving myself a lil extra time to throw roots...Larry likes to take it's time.
Will be running a mom/veg tent with my T5 setup come early July. Cld not even think of doing this with the HPS. 

Figure I will top and prune till I am ready to start the next grow. 6 inch inline will be more then enough to cool a 2x4x5 tent with T5 in it.

You know me....I go more then 2 weeks without something growing I get crazy..


----------



## DiamondJim420 (Apr 28, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> First one with it. 20 days in. Holding strong.
> 
> 18cf organic soil or Pro mix or the like
> 2cf rice hulls
> ...


 
How many gallons does this make?

I assume "tb" means table spoons?  Is this correct?

I assume that "1c Humic Acid" means one cup?  Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2012)

Shook the dust off this old thread 

Makes about 160gal

Yes tb is tablespoon

Yes c is cup


----------



## Kushluvr (May 30, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> How many gallons does this make?
> 
> I assume "tb" means table spoons?  Is this correct?
> 
> ...



if you use Promix.........use the BX, HP has far to much perlite and the mix isnt the strength it should be! trust me, i made this mistake already!


----------



## StrainHunter (Dec 30, 2014)

@nouvellechef are you still using this soil recipe?


----------



## StrainHunter (Jan 25, 2015)

Does anyone use this recipe?
I am really interested in a water only style mix that has a base of promix.


----------

